# PC Backup über Netzwerk an zentralen Ort



## Mikelop (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich einem bestimmten Backup-System.

Es handelt sich um ein Privat Haus mit 3 PC und die sollen regelmäßig gesichert werden auf einem Server/Netzwerkfestplatte oder so.

Was könnt ihr mir da vorschlagen?

Features:

- Raid 1
- Regelmäßige Sicherung, z.B.: 2mal die Woche Backup anlegen, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Computer nicht eingeschaltet sind, dann beim nächsten Start
- Vollständige Sicherung der kompletten Partionen

Ich hätte noch übrige PC-Komponenten zum Bau eines Servers.

Oder ich habe auch schon Netzwerklösungen von bestimmten Firmen wie Seagate gesehen, die diese Aufgabe auch übernehmen können. Brauchen bestimmt weniger Strom im Dauerlauf wie ein PC.

Was meint ihr? Oder wär hat so eine ähnliche Lösung bereits umgesetzt?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Mike


----------



## Ronox (16. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

wenn du vorhast nur Daten zu Speichern kann ich dir NAS Systeme ans Herz legen. Viele kommen bereits mit eingebauten Festplatten. Je nach Ausführung und Geld was du dafür ausgeben willst, kannst du dort Raid 1,5,10 Realisieren. 
Für die Regelmäßige Sicherung würde ich an deiner Stelle Überlegen was du erstmal brauchst.
Willst du ein Komplettes Image vom Rechner haben? Oder vielleicht nur bestimmte Ordner, z.B. Eigene Dateien, der Musik Ordner usw.
Je nachdem für was du dich entscheidest kannst du das mit Windows Boardmitteln Realisieren, z.B. ntbackup. Wenn du andere Systeme verwendest sollte man schauen. Bei Mac OS X, bei den neueren Versionen gibt es ja Time Machine, wo du ein NAS brauchst was dies unterstützt, was dir aber dann viel Arbeit erleichtert. Bei Ubuntu gibt es ein paar Programme zum Sichern.

Ebenfalls solltest du dir überlegen in welchem Zeitraum du Speichern möchtest, und wie lange das wiederherstellen dauern soll, oder ob du direkt auf die Dateien zugreifen möchtest, also z.B. keine Dritt Programme verwenden willst um eine einzelne Datei zurückzuholen. Je nachdem muss dann die Volume Größe auf dem NAS sein. Dazu gibt es dann noch unterschiedliche Verfahren von Sicherungen, ich empfehle dir dafür mal folgenden Wikipedia Artikel: Datensicherung.

Für die Regelmäßige Sicherung hast du unter Windows die geplanten Tasks oder unter Linux Cronjobs anzulegen. Je nach dem was du benutzen wirst tragen die Programme alles von selbst in die jeweiligen Dateien / Programme ein, wo man aber selbst nochmal ein paar feinheits Einstellungen tätigen kannst.

Vielleicht solltest du auch ein paar mehr Informationen liefern was du bereits in deinem Netzwerk hast, z.B. wenn du einen Router hast mit USB Schnittstelle könnte man auch über eine externe Festplatte nachdenken usw.

MFG Ronox


----------



## Mikelop (16. September 2010)

Ja OK, stimmt etwas mehr hätte ich schon dazu schreiben können 

Also mit dem Thema Datensicherung kenn ich mich bereits etwas aus. Auch hab ich mir schon NAS Systeme angeschaut. Bin mir aber hierbei immer nicht sicher wie zuverlässig die automatische Sicherung abläuft.

Also wünschenswert wäre:

3 Windows Rechner im Netzwerk automatisch und regelmäßig zu sichern.

Sichern heißt, komplettes Image von jeder Partionen,  z.B. Image von C: und D:

Die Sicherungen sollten ca. 2-3 mal wöchentlich ausgeführt werden, ohne das der PC Benutzer daran denken muss. Ganz toll wäre es noch, wenn z.B. 5 oder mehr Versionen angelegt werden. (Viel Speicherplatz vorausgesetzt), damit man evtl. durch falsches Löschen, auch eine Woche oder 2 zurück springen kann.

Wiederherstellen sollte etweder das komplette Image auf eine Festplatte bzw. das Image irgendwie mounten, das man bestimmte Dateien sich nur besorgen kann.

Das Ganze vielleicht im Raid 1, das ein Festplattenausfall im Backupsystem keinen großen Schaden verursacht.

Es sollte auch zu keinen Problemen führen, wenn z.B. am Backuptag nicht alle Computer eingeschaltet sind. In diesem Fall soll entweder beim nächsten Computerstart das Backup wiederholt werden oder gleich erst zum nächsten geplanten Zeitpunkt.

Inkrementiell sollte auch drin sein, das nicht immer soviel Daten übertragen werden müssen.
Und halt dann nach 10 Versionen, wieder ein voll Backup.

Ich habe bereits Acronis True Image Home 2010 auf zwei Rechnern. Hierbei wird auch ein Systembackup regelmäßig auf einer eigenen internen Partition gesichert.

Desweiteren hab ich auch mit der Aufgabenplanung in Win 7 etwas rum gespielt.

Aber irgendwie ist das alles nicht so zufriedenstellend.

Ich frage mich auch immer, welcher Teilnehmer die Aufgabe übernehmen soll.

Sollte auf jedem Windows PC ein Programm installiert sein, wie z.B. Acronis, das wir schon besitzten und dieses Programm, schreibt dann auf das Netzwerklaufwerk, oder besitzen die NAS-Systeme die Intelligenz, das sie die betroffenen Partitionen von den Rechnern abspeichern?

In unserem Netzwerk befinden sich 3 Windows Rechner und ein Fritzbox Server von 1und1, der besitzt auch einen USB-Anschluss.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Ronox (17. September 2010)

So, ich würde dir empfehlen wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielt ein NAS System zu kaufen, wenn Geld eine Rolle spielt solltest du mal nach externen Gehäusen mit Raid1 suchen, diese könntest du an deiner Fritzbox anschließen. 
Das ganze klingt für mich so das du dir auf jedenfall mal ntbackup anschauen solltest.
Vorteil, das gibt es bei jeder Windows Version kostenlos mit dabei, es kann Inkrementell sichern, du kannst Partitionen Auswählen, Tasks einrichten. 

Da du aber zu einem Zeitpunkt sichern willst wo vielleicht der Rechner nicht an ist, muss gefummelt werden, wo du bei Win 7 und wenn vorhanden Vista echt freude hast 
Mir fällt nämlich grade nichts weiteres ein als eine Datei in einem Ordner anzulegen wo du sagst ob an dem und dem Tag gesichert wurde. Dem entsprechend brauchst du jetzt ein Batch Script die in dieser Datei nachschaut und dem entsprechend die Sicherung startet. 
Das könnte folgendermassen aussehen, das du das Aktuelle Datum mit dem letzten eingetragenem Datum in der Datei vergleichst, wenn sich das ganze um 3 oder 4 Tage unterscheidet wird das Backup gestartet, ntbackup kannst du auch von der cmd aus starten, daher ist das ganze mit einem Batch Script realisierbar. Und nachdem er die Sicherung fertig hat, wird er ja das Batch Script weiter abarbeiten und dann kannst du ihm das aktuelle Datum in die Datei schreiben lassen.
Unter Win 7 und Vista mit aktiviertem UAC solltest du dir einen extra Administrator erstellen, wo du Berechtigungen, Tasks usw. alles für diesen User setzt. 
Die Tasks sollte immer ein User übernehmen der auch eine Berechtigung hat in alle Dateien zu schauen, wenn du C oder D sichern möchtest dann sollte der User auf alles vorhandene dort komplette Rechte besitzen zum Lesen, das er das ganze Sichern kann.

NAS - Systeme sind nicht so Intelligent, NAS Systeme sind nichts weiter als ein Server mit Festplatten dran, die er im Netzwerk meist per Samba frei gibt, das andere User Ihre Daten dort ablegen können, du hast selten Sicherungs komplettlösungen dabei.

Ich hatte mal Acronis, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging dort nur eine Sicherung wenn man von der CD bootete, was ja einen Neustart erfordern würde.

MFG Ronox


----------



## Mikelop (19. September 2010)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Externe USB Festplatte am Fritzbox-Server angeschlossen hatte ich bereits mal getestet.

Aber irgendwie war ich damit nicht so zu frieden. Entweder die Verbindung ist oftmals abgebrochen, oder die Übertragung war sehr langsam.

Wenn dann würde ich mir ein NAS System, also eine Externe Festplatte mit Netzwerkanschluss und Raid1 besorgen.

Jetzt aber nochmal wegen der softwaretechnischen-Seite:

Rechner sind Win 7 und Win XP.

Das Ntbackup, das ich vorher gar nicht kannte, kann ich bei xp ja von der CD installieren, aber wie schaust bei win 7 aus? Heißt das da auch so, oder anders und hat es die gleichen Funktionen?

Problem ist nur, egal ob ntbackup oder Acronis, das ich zum Beispiel einstelle Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag sichern um..... ja dann muss man eine Uhrzeit angeben, wobei die PCs immer unterschiedlich eingeschaltet sind.

Da würde jetzt der Lösungsvorschlag von dir interessant mit dem Batch Script.

Nur ich habe noch nie was gmacht mit Batch, ist das sehr schwer, diese Zeiten abzuspeichern und wieder auszulesen.

Würde es auch funktionieren, wenn ich zum Beispiel in win 7 mit der Aufgabenplanung einen Task einrichte, der z.B. Montag, Mittwoch und Freitag z.B. um 17 Uhr ein Programm ausführen würde wie zum Beispiel ntbackup. Nur noch mit dem Vermerk, verpassten Zeitpunkt sofort nachholen, beim nächsten Windowsstart. Dann müsste sich doch der jeweilige PC die Informationen selbständig merken.


----------



## Ronox (20. September 2010)

Mahlzeit,

mit dem Vermerk kann ich dir leider sagen das es unter XP noch nicht der fall ist, vielleicht unter Win 7.
Solltest du einfach mal nachschauen, extra Installieren must du es nicht. Geh einfach mal auf Ausführen und gebe ntbackup ein, danach natürlich auf OK klicken. Eigendlich sollte auf beiden Systemen ntbackup gestartet werden, wird normalerweise immer mit Installiert. 

Für das Batch Script schau dir mal folgenden Link an, dort hast du eine Sammlung von Howto's: Klick mich

Zum Script solltest du in die Richtung gehen:
<aktuelles Datum mit Datum aus Datei vergleichen --> Wenn 2 Tage unterschied sind dann Sichern>
Das ganze würdest du dann aber jeden Tag beim Start oder ähnliches ausführen. Durch die 2 Tage unterschied kommst du dann z.B. auf Montag, Mittwoch, Freitag, Sonntag, Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag, und wieder vom Anfang. Oder man regelt es über den Tagesnamen. Also vergleicht Montag = Montag. Naja gut da solltest du dich halt erstmal selber belesen, wenn du dann nicht weiter kommst, helf ich gerne weiter 
Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht ob du überhaupt Programmier Erfahrungen hast. Wenn nicht dann wird es Zeit 

Das mit der Festplatte war nur eine Idee, meiner seits um Geld zu sparen 

Empfehlen kann ich dir die NAS Systeme von Buffalo.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mikelop (20. September 2010)

Also bei Windows 7 funktioniert das eigentlich recht gut, wie in den letzten Tagen getestet. Verpasster Backupzeitpunkt wird eigenstänig beim nächsten Start nachgeholt.

Da wir aber auch noch XP einsetzen, wird eine einheitliche Lösuch mit Acronis bestimmter besser funkionierten. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber Acronis True Image 2010 Home hat die Funktion "Fehlgeschlagene Task beim Starten ausführen" ich denke das sollte ähnlich funktionieren und verpasste Backuptask nachholen, oder?

Programmiererfahrung hab ich schon, aber wenns die software kann ist es auch nicht schlecht.

Das suchen und ausführen von ntbackup gelingt bei win 7 nicht, anscheinend nicht installiert bei der Prof. Variante.


----------



## Ronox (21. September 2010)

Wenn Acronis True Image 2010 Home diese Funktion mitliefert solltest du dich dafür entscheiden, weil das sollte ja unter XP und 7 funktionieren.
Habe grade mal gegoogelt und ntbackup gibt es wohl nicht mehr für Win 7, nur ein Update mit welchem du auf das Format zugreifen kannst und auslesen kannst. Kannst ja auch einfach mal auf die Hilfe von Win 7 zugreifen und dort nach Backup suchen, Ich denke nicht das Microsoft ein Produkt für die Sicherung komplett herausgenommen hat. 

Probier das ganze doch einfach mal aus mit dem Fehlgeschlagenen Task, lege einen Task zum Sichern eines XY Ordners an, der in 10 Minuten ausgeführt wird. Dann fährst du den Rechner runter und wartest 20 Minuten, wenn du dann hochfährst sollte er den angegebenen Ordner Sichern oder nicht, dann wirst du es wissen 

MFG 

Ronox


----------

